
Flask.io for sale - fonziguy
https://flippa.com/8228512-flask-io
======
phsource
I know this is wishful thinking, but as a fan of the Python Flask (the Python
web server) [1], I really hope that somehow this ends up in their hands.

[1] [http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/)

